# Looks like we are about to sign James Jones



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Someone said on xtra910 they reported the deal is going to be completed by tomorrow.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Pacers will probably match if he isnt being over payed.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Pacers will probably match if he isnt being over payed.


Don't think so. Pacers have Artest and now Granger at his spot and are over the luxury tax too, so I don't see them matching that money for James Jones who will rarely play.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kekai said:


> Don't think so. Pacers have Artest and now Granger at his spot and are over the luxury tax too, so I don't see them matching that money for James Jones who will rarely play.


Larry said that James Jones will be matched. There is no way that a team will offer JJ more than 3 million a year, which will be easy for us to match. Keep dreaming about me becoming a Suns fan.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't think they'll have a chance to match, because I think Indiana is going to sign-and-trade him for a pick and part of the TE (which they will renounce to save cap room) or something if this deal happens. Suns have no money to make him an offer otherwise. Suns don't have many other pieces to trade, since I don't think they'd want Leandro or Jackson.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Larry said that James Jones will be matched. There is no way that a team will offer JJ more than 3 million a year, which will be easy for us to match. Keep dreaming about me becoming a Suns fan.


The only way we can get him is in a sign and trade. Which means if he is reportedly going to be "signed" by the Suns that means Indiana agreed to a sign and trade. Pretty simple.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I really hope we do sign him. 
However i read this 
http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0823finley0823.html



> Suns get chance to woo Finley
> Miami can offer him more cash
> 
> Paul Coro
> ...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^ I wouldn't be surprised to see Joe Johnson fail his physical with the way this offseason has been.

If we trade for James Jones, then we have the 1.1 for Finley. We better not get rid of Jimmy Jackson for him. I'd rather have Jimmy Jackson.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Apparently, the Padgett signing may not be a done deal, and us trading part or all of our TE for Jones may depend on whether he comes here or not. Then again, if we don't get Finley he can sign for 1.1 mill possibly. I'm reading on hoopshype rumors that Padgett is serious with Suns and Clips. Who is offering a lot more money. I would post the article but I don't want to register for that damn site haha.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Who the heck is Padgett?


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> Who the heck is Padgett?



Scott Padgett


----------

